# Converge Vr Headset



## Phoenix117 (May 2, 2015)

Converge | Virtual Reality Headset for Your Smartphone

I came across this a few days ago,its an upgraded version of google Cardboard Designed with Oculus rift like design.
Adjustable lenses,solid build,really wide field of view are what you can expect and biggest FACT its made by an indian company!
*i57.tinypic.com/2h4b22r.jpg
My borther has one and so far i can saw it actually rocks! Playing games are real fun
And it Sells for rs 1799 so Its a Steal!
*i61.tinypic.com/nzj98i.jpg
*i60.tinypic.com/14cegk6.jpg
*i62.tinypic.com/2cnza7s.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2015)

I'll let this tech mature more before jumping on the wagon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2015)

Don't fall for made in India gimmick. Boxight is a good example why made in India isn't always good. 

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/19035...cculus-rift-google-cardboard-gear-vr-etc.html


----------



## Phoenix117 (May 2, 2015)

Anyone Here who has Used Google Cardboard sort of stuff please Tell me how does it feel.
Is it somewhat immersive or just feels like gimmick

Btw i plan to stream games to a 5.5inch phone with FHD display and use this,


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2015)

Phoenix117 said:


> Anyone Here who has Used Google Cardboard sort of stuff please Tell me how does it feel.
> Is it somewhat immersive or just feels like gimmick
> 
> Btw i plan to stream games to a 5.5inch phone with FHD display and use this,



Go to the thread I linked.

@Mods please merge this thread with the same.


----------



## Cruzy (May 3, 2015)

Cardboard is nice. It feels immersive


----------



## locateneil (May 8, 2015)

Converge VR is amazing. i spoke to these guys. they have good knowledge of VR. 
FOV is large and works great with 5.5 inch One plus one.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 19, 2015)

I have used google cardboard its amazing, but not sure about this product ..... *locateneil*, have you actually used this product or thats just your gen openion by talking to these guys....?


----------

